# Redwood soffit (exterior)



## Skip (Dec 4, 2011)

Any suggestions for a semigloss clear coat to put on exterior redwood soffit??? I was thinking of Mccloskeys spar varnish (oil)??? Any input appreciated - Thanks


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Having had to strip my share of varnished soffits, I'd suggest you go another direction...any other direction. My first inclination would be to take a look at Sikkens or a semi-transparent stain, but I'm sure there are others here who are familiar with a wider range of materials.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

The best clear I ever used on wood soffits (pine) was Sikkens TGl satin. They have renamed it now to 'Door and Window, I think. Nine years later it still looks great. 

The Sikkens maintaince is clear too, but not made to go directly on raw wood. 

Spar wouldn't be my first choice either. Although I'm not farmillar with Mccloskeys.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Jmayspaint said:


> The best clear I ever used on wood soffits (pine) was Sikkens TGl satin. They have renamed it now to 'Door and Window, I think. Nine years later it still looks great.
> 
> The Sikkens maintaince is clear too, but not made to go directly on raw wood.
> 
> Spar wouldn't be my first choice either. Although I'm not farmillar with Mccloskeys.


The best part about Door and Window is the maintenance coats: wash, let dry, re-coat. Spar varnish, including McCloskey's is an entirely different story; one that doesn't have a happy ending.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

I would just coat it with a deck material, clear or toner. It will never see the light of day, so you won't have to worry about it wearing out and they are DTW.


----------

